# Messing Around with Design Studio in Chrome Dev Tools



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Just having some fun with the design studio and Chrome Developer Tools... 










To be perfectly clear: *none of this is real!* All I did was swap in the AWD image URL, change a few CSS classes, and edit some of the specs / text. Because I have no life.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Bokonon said:


> (...) Because I have no life.


Get yourself that gorgeous blue baby and that'll change fast!! Why wait any longer?? 

You know that RWD with good winter tires will do wonders, even in your sometimes white neck of the woods...

Of course, trust you saw this... https://teslaownersonline.com/threa...al-motor-configuration.6083/page-2#post-88828
so you know you're probably 5-6 months tops away from the AWD option...


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Michael Russo said:


> Get yourself that gorgeous blue baby and that'll change fast!! Why wait any longer??
> 
> You know that RWD with good winter tires will do wonders, even in your sometimes white neck of the woods...
> 
> ...


Yeah, I just saw that... Maybe Elon caught me messing around last night and decided to bring me back down to earth. 

I'm 100% confident that I'd be perfectly fine forgoing AWD and rolling with RWD and winter tires for 4-5 months out of the year. My wife, by contrast, is much closer to 0% confident, no matter what I say about weight distribution, traction control, and instantaneous feedback from the motor... And the fact that there is such a large disparity in confidence also negatively impacts her confidence in *my* confidence. 

So, for that main reason -- along with a few ancillary reasons, and not wanting to have any regrets about the car we configure -- I'd prefer AWD if we can make it work.

For now, there's no reason to take any action on my part, with a car under lease through September, AWD specs unknown, tax credit situation unclear, and uncertainty as to whether Tesla hits 5K/week in June, July or (my personal guess) sometime later. But by July or August we should have more clarity on all of those matters, so around then we'll make a decision on what to do.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

@Bokonon , I admire your patience... Even more so after just having succumbed...


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Michael Russo said:


> @Bokonon , I admire your patience... Even more so after just having succumbed...


Oh, it's a daily struggle. Especially now that I have access to the design studio and the Order button... 

I think the one thing that might push my patience beyond its limits would be if they announce in July/August that they will be making Performance AWD (in which we have little interest) before standard AWD. I don't think this is the most likely scenario, but there are enough hypothetical reasons for them to do it that I can't rule it out as a possibility.


----------

